# Monogramming Rain Boots



## sraymer (Feb 21, 2012)

I have recently become a contract embroiderer for a local gift shop that would love for me to be able to monogram rain boots. I do not have any kind of hooping system for my tajima machine. Do you have any recommendations for me?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Brades, Are you for real?

Stacy, Contact your local tajima dealer, They might do an attachment for your machine.

I know ZSK, do a boot/shoe attachment for the Sprint machine.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

bradesembroidery said:


> You first: to be embroidered LOGO, embroidery digitizing be converted into DST files.Then connect to your computer embroidery machine, it will drive embroidery machines, How sewing and needle exchange


Wow, I've been embroidering for almost 10 years and never knew it was that simple! 



Back to the OP - I don't think anything like fast frames would help you, I'd be concerned about being able to hold them to the frame. I'm also skeptical that something like the magnetic mighty hoops would also be able to hold them. Have you looked into anything like the ICTS clamp systems? They should be available for just about any Tajima machine.


----------



## sraymer (Feb 21, 2012)

That's what I have been wondering. It seems as if a clamping system would be useful. Thanks for your helpful post.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use fast frames to embroider all types of boots but I stay away from rubber rain boots because they just get eaten up by the needle. But you do also have to hold them sometimes even when they are on the frame. I have had people send me boots from half way across the country for me to embroider.


----------



## action9026 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm just over here laughing


----------



## lisaslists2000 (Feb 2, 2014)

Why are you laughing? Seriously. I would like to embroider top of doc martens.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

There laughing because of the comments an idiot posted on this thread. They have since deactivated there account and there posts won't show anymore.

You could use a small mightyhoop or maybe fast frames.


----------



## action9026 (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL he's right I was laughing at some dude that was typing nonsensical things and cracking me up! You can't see them anymore so I look like an idiot but I'm used to that.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

lisaslists2000 said:


> Why are you laughing? Seriously. I would like to embroider top of doc martens.


If you look at my post above, I quoted bradesembroidery... They made several posts in the embroidery forum that appeared to be nothing other that attempts to increase their number of posts, most likely so they could spam/advertise on the forum. Several of us had some fun with it...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You might consider applying a water-proofing product after embroidering. You should be able to find something at a camping supply store. I don't know any product names but its used to waterproof tents.


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

The clamp system hoops will be your best option. Magnetic might not hold real well. But even on the clamp type systems you will need to stand there and hold the boot so it will not put your machine in a bind. Make sure you use a very sharp needle as well. If you need to reseal the inside of the boots you may can use thermo seal, you can call TexMac USA and speak with Mike Bessell, he is super great to work with.


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

I just happened on this while doing some review about other embroidery. I contract embroider for a local gift shop and monogram rain boots quite often on either my swf or meistergram machine. I use the fast frames to hold the boots with a few small binder clamps to hold them. These have worked great for me.


----------



## SAL25 (Oct 31, 2014)

what size needle and stabilizer do you use on vinyl boots.


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

SAL25 said:


> what size needle and stabilizer do you use on vinyl boots.


I don't see where the needle and stabilizer was answered here so, even though it's been a while, I use 75/11 sharps. With the fast frame I have sticky back to help hold the boots steady and I float a light tear away underneath. 
Tina


----------

